# I met this girl on the bus today.



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

She starting talking to be so it wasn't exactly a triumph over approach anxiety, but it was still good. 

I found that I'm a better conversationalist than I think. I had some pauses from time to time but not the kind of dead ends I usually worry about hitting.

I did get very nervous though, with increased heart rate, mouth dryer than the Sahara etc. I also wasn't quite as loose and comfortable as I'd like to have been (well that's why I'm here DUH), perhaps that effected my my conversation abilities but regardless I think I did alright. The more exposure to the source of anxiety the better. 

Another positive result of this experience was that it seemed to have laid to rest this fear I have that I come across as creepy or really weird when I'm nervous, but despite how nervous and uncomfortable I was, I didn't seem to scare her away. In fact, later that night we would ourselves on the same bus again and she kept talking to me. 

Overall it was a positive experience, and I hope to apply the lessons I learned from this to future encounters.


----------



## jralva86 (Sep 12, 2009)

awesome man, good job. maybe in a little while when you see how it goes you can ask her for her number.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I was kind of thinking of it while I was with her but I was afraid I'd have a heart attack, haha.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> She starting talking to be so it wasn't exactly a triumph over approach anxiety, but it was still good.
> 
> I found that I'm a better conversationalist than I think. I had some pauses from time to time but not the kind of dead ends I usually worry about hitting.
> 
> ...


Did you get a number? Was she hot?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

SolaceChaser said:


> Did you get a number? Was she hot?


She was quite pretty, very nice brown eyes and I'm normally into blue. But no alas, I did not ask for a number.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Nicely done man. Encounters like this _will_ help with your approach anxiety.


----------



## SolaceChaser (Jun 8, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> She was quite pretty, very nice brown eyes and I'm normally into blue. But no alas, I did not ask for a number.


Nice, it's a stepping stone and cuz she WAS pretty, thats more points! ding, ding, ding


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well done 

I was in a similar situation last week, the more conversations your involved in the easier it will be


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I just have to remember to start them since people won't always approach me.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats! Nice job.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sweet. You should try approaching more girls now, who knows, maybe ms. right is just around the corner.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats! That's wonderful!


----------

